# EPHEDRINE AND DRUG TESTS AT WORK



## BALDGIT (Apr 23, 2007)

I have just started an E/C/A stack.

Has anyone had a drugs test whilst on ephedrine?

My work place does random drug tests, I have done some research on the net on drug tests.

The general concensus seems to be that ephedrine will give a false possitve result on a urine test (would show up as Amphetamine/mdma),and would then have to prove it was ephedrine by sending sample away for more tests.

Is it a sackable offence to have it in your system?

I know it isnt illegal to be in possesion but was wondering if anyone had knowledge/experience with tests at work.


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

I think your best bet would be to google search it and see what it brings up on laws etc...IMO i doubt it would be a sackable offence but you better check up on it unless antone else has more info here.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

It depends................

ephradine is still found in some over the counter medications, so if you can prove it is ephradine (Not speed) and say it was from using such medication they cant sack you.

However if the test returns abnormally high levels (such as would not be found by medication alone) they might have the right to sack you.

I say might because again this depends on many factors, such as: Risk to yourself, others, equipment, product, image or integrity of your employer.

A decison to sack someone is NEVER taken lightly, because there are so many variables that influence the final decision it is immpossible to say whether YOU would be sacked or not. In a disiplinary situation, each case is unique and must be based on those unique attributes.

If for example you were to tell your doctor you had an addiction to ephradine and inform Oc health too, your employer would find it VERY difficult to sack you. (But dont see this as a easy get out clause, cause an employer would want to see that you are taking action to beat your illness. Re-hab for eg)

Searching through google will only give you information from A.N.others unique case.

Remember that when you make your desicion.

Trust me I work in HR.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ive had cold and flu stuff with ephridne in it before....Beechams cold and flu plus i think....


----------



## BALDGIT (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you for the advice, I will have to discuss this further with the works nurse who does the tests. Will let you know the answer (if any, if your intrested?).

I think this will affect more and more people as employers are getting more aware of drug abuse and drugs testing, also ephedrine is now also used to make drugs like ICE (Methamphetamine) so classification may change very soon, it is already classed as a controlled drug. beware!!!!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

NikiE said:


> Ive had cold and flu stuff with ephridne in it before....Beechams cold and flu plus i think....


Funnily enough I heard this morning on the radio that they are talking about making stuff containing Eph or pseudo eph prescription only. Eph is the active ingredient used to make Crystal Meth.

Danny Cadamateri was banned for 6 months for using Eph as a "cold remedy" when at Bradford football club - obviously this is different to tests at work. But as Eph is illegal in the UK (I think) then this may cause problems.

I guess the best thing is to buy some medication containing eph just in case you the test comes back positive.


----------



## ElizaF (Apr 15, 2007)

Eph HCL is found in the over-the-counter chest remedy Do-Do Chesteeze available in most UK chemists. I would have some in my work drawer with a couple of the tabs missing if I were you.


----------



## BALDGIT (Apr 23, 2007)

Great advice thank you, never heard of chesteeze but will look into it.

Raised the sticky subject with the works nurse who does the drug tests, she described ephedrine as a steroid???. Also that it was illegal in the USA but when i asked further she said it was NOT illegal in the UK.

She did say that she was only intrested in hard drugs like Heroin (so I shall just have to make sure I dont shoot up before work).


----------

